# G2 Pilot Refill?



## renowb (Apr 24, 2012)

Does the G2 refill work in a Roman Harvest pen?


----------



## Marker (Apr 24, 2012)

yes It should.  I have never turned a  Roman Harvest pen, But the pilot G2 should be the same as a standard refill.    I have used them in Jr Gent pens before, and they worked fine.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, they work just fine. AND the G2 gels are permanent ink that can't be acetone "washed". I keep a few G2 5s and 7s in the show box, because those refills have a devoted following here.


----------



## renowb (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Haynie (Apr 24, 2012)

Acetone washed?  I don't get it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Acetone washed?  I don't get it.



Acetone washing is a "trick" that check forgers use. They'll change the name and dolla amount on a legitimately written check to their assumed name and a much larger dollar amount.

"Check Washers" helped to quickly speed up the transition from checks to debit cards. A few years ago, check washing was a major source of check fraud and identity theft.


----------

